# EPS seatpost clamp size ?



## 358pe68 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking to use Campy seatpost clamp for my EPS, not arrived yet. What size should I get:

31.6mm - 31.9mm (not this, I guess)
34.9mm - 35.2mm
35.5mm - 35.8mm

cheers,
-pe-


----------



## 1Cebu (Feb 27, 2009)

34.9 mm - 35.2 mm


----------

